# Spraying terpenes?



## sourdieselyumyum (Feb 23, 2019)

Has anyone tried spraying terpene blends/isolate on buds? Did it have any positive affect in potency or taste ? I was looking at some Terpene blends and a myrcene isolate.


----------



## Renfro (Feb 23, 2019)

I would never alter my product with terpenes from another source. I know of people that do this with their extracts and it's shameful IMO. I want my terpenes from the cannabis plant. Thats just me though.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 23, 2019)

It’s a waste ... grow good genetics and recognized crosses and you won’t need to add shit.

Terpene additives are “ flavonoids “ and contain no cannabanoids. They are similar to thinking like adding vanilla to your coffee. There are liquidizers for making juice that *might *add a better taste to your vape , but overall it’s just sweetners and flavors .

They mimic strain profiles , which would make *BETTER SENSE *to grow that strain instead.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Feb 24, 2019)

Terpenes taste bad if the plant didn't make them itself. They do shit like this in Az and it's fucking sickening. One step away from child molestation in my book.


----------



## Renfro (Feb 24, 2019)

My buddy makes CBD vape cartridges and he uses these guys *terpenes* to make his juice so he can have the terpene flavors and some of the entourage effect (sans THC of course). They even sell *strain profiles* for many popular strains. It's totally not for me personally as I am about the cannabis plant and not terps from other sources however with the CBD market I can understand it as some states like Kansas for example require absolutely 0% THC in a CBD product where in other illegal states a CBD product could have 0.3%.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 24, 2019)

LinguaPeel said:


> Terpenes taste bad if the plant didn't make them itself. They do shit like this in Az and it's fucking sickening. One step away from child molestation in my book.


yea dont use it... herb is tasty enough if grown right


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 25, 2019)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> Has anyone tried spraying terpene blends/isolate on buds? Did it have any positive affect in potency or taste ? I was looking at some Terpene blends and a myrcene isolate.


Good way to get ur ass kicked if u sell any. If somebody did me like that and I found out? I'd hunt them.


----------



## Dboi87 (Jun 16, 2019)

Seems like any question asked on here gets a bunch of smug answers... 

I don’t like bud that’s sat around for too long. Some swear by really long cures but I prefer more freshly harvested flower. After about a year I just make extracts or edibles.

Even extracts lose flavor and terp profile over time so I’ll keep terps on hand for that purpose. I don’t sell. Everything is for personal use and if a friend ever asks for anything I’m fully transparent. Adding terpenes isn’t some sinister thing unless you’re doing it with wrong intentions.

In the past year I’ve grown a lot of Mephisto autos. I used to only do proven photo period plants but now with two businesses and a 5 year old it’s just more convenient to just have a stash of high quality autos. seed to harvest in 9 weeks. No timers, light schedules, mother plants, separate veg and flower rooms etc...

While Mephisto’s selection is pretty stable and consistent, you’ll still get some variation from plant to plant. Some yield well some don’t. Some scent profiles are different than others. Some have phenomenal flavor and others don’t. 

So basically every once in a while I’ll have 2-3 that don’t have very much flavor. Not bad, just bland. So while I can’t speak for necessarily spraying bud, I’ve tried putting a few drops on a cotton ball in my jar and works for me and my wife. I let her choose what flavors she likes. Her favorite right now is a “trainwreck” strain specific variety. Tastes like sprite to me.

To each their own. The cotton ball works for us and adds a light smell and flavor. Real terps are pretty potent so I wouldn’t know how to dilute it enough for a spray. Maybe ethanol? Anyways good luck and keep us posted if you find something that works.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 16, 2019)

I think everyone is overlooking the fact that you can easily get cannabis-derived terps......

Personally I didn't like any of the vape carts or dabs that I've had which had terps added. I don't think I've ever had ones that used cannabis terps though, I know they aren't cheap.

I don't spray anything on my plants other then water though .


----------



## thumper60 (Jun 16, 2019)

all the dispensaries around here use it,smells great no flavor to match the smell.just another way to cheat with old dryed out flowers.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 16, 2019)

Renfro said:


> My buddy makes CBD vape cartridges and he uses these guys *terpenes* to make his juice so he can have the terpene flavors and some of the entourage effect (sans THC of course). They even sell *strain profiles* for many popular strains. It's totally not for me personally as I am about the cannabis plant and not terps from other sources however with the CBD market I can understand it as some states like Kansas for example require absolutely 0% THC in a CBD product where in other illegal states a CBD product could have 0.3%.


true terpenes was caught lying about one of their products which claimed to be 100% blend of terps, they later changed their wording after several people sent samples in for lab analysis and no terpenes were found only some unidentifiable mineral oil. There are threads about it in various forums.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=359328


----------



## Renfro (Jun 16, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> true terpenes was caught lying about one of their products which claimed to be 100% blend of terps, they later changed their wording after several people sent samples in for lab analysis and no terpenes were found only some unidentifiable mineral oil. There are threads about it in various forums.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=359328


I just told him about this and he said he had switched to abtrax


----------



## pulpoinspace (Jun 17, 2019)

if you do it, don't tell anyone.

ideally you yourself wouldn't even know. want me to sneak in and spray terps for ya?

for me, knowing the smell was enhanced would just ruin it.


----------



## Mirrors (Mar 19, 2021)

Dboi87 said:


> Seems like any question asked on here gets a bunch of smug answers...
> 
> I don’t like bud that’s sat around for too long. Some swear by really long cures but I prefer more freshly harvested flower. After about a year I just make extracts or edibles.
> 
> ...


Does the flower really soak up the smell or just the outsides?


----------



## Mirrors (Mar 19, 2021)

Dboi87 said:


> Seems like any question asked on here gets a bunch of smug answers...
> 
> I don’t like bud that’s sat around for too long. Some swear by really long cures but I prefer more freshly harvested flower. After about a year I just make extracts or edibles.
> 
> ...


And how much do you treat at a time?


----------



## Overgrowtho (May 29, 2021)

Im thinking of using this cotton trick because I have a jar of buds that have a bit of hay smell. I'll let you guys know if it works.


----------

